# Record Calls on Nokia C5



## Charley (Apr 21, 2012)

I want to record a call from Vodafone, for the 121 offers. The customer care tells me there is no such offer, but I told them it is available.

Is it possible ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

SymbRecorder - No Beep Call Recorder,Nokia S60 3rd/5th/Symbian^3 its demo.
Need Nokia C5-03 Call Recorder without beep? - GSM-Forum

and one which looks the best AbcRecorder - Powerful Nokia Call Recorder, Free Forever.


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes it is possible. 

I use SymbRecorder (its not free but available as one  ). In case your phone is hacked, you can use rompatcher with patch to remove beep sound while recording.


----------

